# Safety in Malaysia



## womantravel (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi All,

May I ask if it is safe for a blonde white female to work in Kuala Lumpur ? Thanks.


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes - as safe as anyplace else if you are reasonably security conscious (don't wander around bad neighborhoods on your own or late at night). Would also advise that you use Apps such as MyTeksi for booking cabs rather than picking them up off the streets.


----------



## sendomike (Oct 6, 2014)

hello,

it's relatively safe in Kuala Lumpur for an expat to be in.
you can walk around the streets with no problems. the biggest concerns would be snatch thefts and sacmmers asking you to buy something.

also, places like Bangsar and KLCC area have a huge expat community.


----------



## womantravel (Dec 25, 2014)

sendomike said:


> hello,
> 
> it's relatively safe in Kuala Lumpur for an expat to be in.
> you can walk around the streets with no problems. the biggest concerns would be snatch thefts and sacmmers asking you to buy something.
> ...


Hi, thanks for your information


----------



## womantravel (Dec 25, 2014)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> Yes - as safe as anyplace else if you are reasonably security conscious (don't wander around bad neighborhoods on your own or late at night). Would also advise that you use Apps such as MyTeksi for booking cabs rather than picking them up off the streets.


Hi,
Thanks for your information


----------

